# Need help ASAP!



## Citruzz_barz (Apr 18, 2014)

I got a ghost mantis in mail, and it is still barely alive anyway to save it?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Apr 18, 2014)

What do you mean by barely alive? The first thing you should do is try offering some water.


----------



## Citruzz_barz (Apr 18, 2014)

It's laying face first but it's holding itself up with hind lags. He won't even move his raptorials and he won't drink because he keeps his head down towards his thorax.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2014)

it may be going into molt, place it where it can hang and leave it be.


----------



## Citruzz_barz (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay, I will try that and see how he does. Keep you guys posted.


----------



## Aryia (Apr 18, 2014)

Some of my ghosts will do that in perfectly healthy state when I turn them right side up. Just keep him warm and humid and see how it goes. You can try to behead a fly and stick the juicy parts near his mouth to see if he'll take it.


----------



## Citruzz_barz (Apr 21, 2014)

The mantis never made it


----------



## HungryGhost (Apr 21, 2014)

Citruzz_barz said:


> The mantis never made it


Sorry to hear this.


----------



## MantidBro (Apr 21, 2014)

sorry about your ghost, do you have another? was his adbomen pulsing, did he look swollen like a sponge soaked in water? was he like that when you got him? he could have been injured during shipment or he could indeed have been in the molting process but never made it up to a stick.


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Citruzz_barz (May 5, 2014)

MantidBro said:


> sorry about your ghost, do you have another? was his adbomen pulsing, did he look swollen like a sponge soaked in water? was he like that when you got him? he could have been injured during shipment or he could indeed have been in the molting process but never made it up to a stick.


Yes, I did have another ghost and that one was healthy. More like a dry zombie just moving it legs barely when I tried lifting it to drink.


----------

